#ubuntu-tablet 2012-07-01
<maria26> hey guys...anyone knows about a wacom-grafictablett problem in dualmonitor use? Even if i assign my laptopscreen to the tablet, in the mainsettings, the mice is 5cm away from my pen, cause it thinks the whole desktop is my screen..the changed settings are never saved. when i close and open the settings again they are restored. using updatet ubuntu 12.04 on a lenovo x61t.thx4 reading...doubble thx4help :)
<popey> maria26, you're probably better off asking in #ubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> I agree with popey
<maria26> ok...thx
<MrChrisDruif> Btw popey, how is the tablet development going?
<popey> what tablet development?
<MrChrisDruif> Well, getting the software ready for tablets
<MrChrisDruif> Or has that become a little "stagnant"?
<popey> MrChrisDruif, well, we're just investigating ubuntu on tablets really.
#ubuntu-tablet 2013-06-28
<hector> hello everyone
